# ريفيت ميب مع البرنامج وحل المشاكل التى ستواجهها



## مهندس ابو رشاد (27 فبراير 2016)

تعليم ريفيت للميكانيكا والكهرباء (Revit Mep) للمهندس / محمد سيد فؤاد 
المحاضرة 1 : كيفيه تهيئه ملف الميكانيكا او الكهرباء الاوتوكاد وادخاله للريفيت وتهيئه الريفيت المعمارى ليكون جاهز للعمل
المحاضرة 2 : عمل ريفيت معمارى اذا لم يكون للمشروع ريفيت معمارى
المحاضرة 3 : اعمال التكييف بالريفيت
المحاضرة 4 : اعمال الصرف والتغذية 
المحاضرة 5 : اعمال الحريق
المحاضرة 6 -7-8 : اعمال الكهرباء

الشرح وحل المشاكل وتحميل البرنامج مع الفاميلى والتامبليت و المكتبات على صفحة المجموعة فى الفيس بوك​http://revitmepcourse.blogspot.com/
نسألكم الدعاء​


----------

